
Analyse Asia 68: Little Rice with Clay Shirky - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/10/19/episode-68-little-rice-xiaomi-smartphones-the-chinese-dream-with-clay-shirky/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Within the great firewall of China, Clay Shirky, associate professor
from interactive media & arts department in NYU Shanghai and also TED speaker,
joined us to discuss his latest book “Little Rice – Xiaomi, Smartphones & the
Chinese Dream”. In this episode, he shared his thoughts about the revolution
of different media platforms and its after-effects to the evolution of Chinese
companies from hardware manufacturing to software services and how the
continued tension between economic development and political control will
change the nature of Chinese companies going global. We also discussed how
Xiaomi embodies “the Chinese Dream” and the challenges that it will face in
expanding globally to the world.

